# Poling Platform recommendations



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

TXSkiff said:


> Any of you in the Houston area have a recommendation for someone to build the risers for my poling platform? Or is there somewhere I can order one?


Custom Marine Concepts on FM2920 in Spring does a lot of nice aluminum work. Worth a try.
http://www.custommarineconcepts.com/


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

There is a guy in League City that just did a platform for a friend's waterman. My friend got lots of quotes and he was the cheapest and did a good job. 281-900-1686 and his name is Charlie.


----------



## TXSkiff (Jan 5, 2016)

Sublime said:


> There is a guy in League City that just did a platform for a friend's waterman. My friend got lots of quotes and he was the cheapest and did a good job. 281-900-1686 and his name is Charlie.


Thank you sirs!!


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

try Brian Little with ultralight boatworks. I think Brian is near bayou vista


----------

